# It's Sunday what schwinn's did we find this week... Weekley thread...



## vintage2wheel (Oct 21, 2012)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bicycles/parts/fun stuff did we find this week?

Found some more Schwinn associated badges for my collection. 

Post some pictures and show us what you got.


----------



## looneymatthew (Oct 21, 2012)

*Well done*

very nice unique assortment. allways a treat to see something you havent seen before. thanks for letting us see. what are you up too now # of badges? 




vintage2wheel said:


> It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bicycles/parts/fun stuff did we find this week?
> 
> Found some more Schwinn associated badges for my collection.
> 
> Post some pictures and show us what you got. View attachment 70684View attachment 70685View attachment 70686


----------



## cyclebuster (Oct 21, 2012)

56 Schwinn 24 inch girls bike, with deluxe badge, painted wheels and fenders, S7. 
50s 24 inch Roamaster Girls bike, drop centers, peaked fenders.
fenders for my 56 Armstrong Raleigh


----------



## antque (Oct 21, 2012)

*1966 Typhoon*

Found this all original 1966 Typhoon


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 21, 2012)

*1940 girls schwinn--w/locking fork,prewar frt drum brake*













Got this sweet 1940 girls Schwinn with all the cool prewar goodies........


----------



## vintage2wheel (Oct 21, 2012)

*finds*

all nice finds guys thanks for sharing...


----------



## vintage2wheel (Oct 21, 2012)

*badges*



looneymatthew said:


> very nice unique assortment. allways a treat to see something you havent seen before. thanks for letting us see. what are you up too now # of badges?




whats up matt # of badges?  Well not sure I have not counted in awhile well over 100.  were getting there


----------



## Stingman (Oct 21, 2012)

*1963 Schwinn Tiger*

Purchased and all original 1963 Tiger from the original owner. Awesome bike that will clean up great!


----------



## Foxychickmx (Oct 21, 2012)

*1962 American Deluxe (or Fiesta) and 1962 King Sized American*

Found a 1962 American Deluxe (or Fiesta) and 1962 King Sized American in the shed of a house my boyfriend and I just bought . . . Cool, huh! I can't figure out how to upload a picture with my iPad, though. Any suggestions?


----------



## chmoliver (Oct 21, 2012)

*'75 Stingray Fair Lady Barn Find*

I found the COOLEST birthday present for my younger sister--a '75 Stingray Fair Lady.  The paint is rough but there's very little rust so a new paint job is in order (orange), and a new set of decals.  I'll also be looking for a new seat, or at least a new upholstery job.


----------



## CAT341 (Oct 21, 2012)

Foxychickmx said:


> Found a 1962 American Deluxe (or Fiesta) and 1962 King Sized American in the shed of a house my boyfriend and I just bought . . . Cool, huh! I can't figure out how to upload a picture with my iPad, though. Any suggestions?




You will have to locate where you saved the photo on the ipad mine usually has a image# i.e 2345 associated with the photo. Click edit post at the bottom of your post and then Manage Attachments button then find image number associated with the photo.

I would really like to see these 62's as I collect them and don't have a King Sized American in my collection YET!!!!


----------



## CAT341 (Oct 21, 2012)

Stingman said:


> Purchased and all original 1963 Tiger from the original owner. Awesome bike that will clean up great!




Great looking bike.......will look real nice detailed.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 22, 2012)

Foxychickmx said:


> Found a 1962 American Deluxe (or Fiesta) and 1962 King Sized American in the shed of a house my boyfriend and I just bought . . . Cool, huh! I can't figure out how to upload a picture with my iPad, though. Any suggestions?




Using my droid razor I use tapatalk app. Pulling a photo from my phone gallery is pretty simple.
Not sure if the I pad (as I dont own or have ever used one) can upload this app.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Greg M (Oct 22, 2012)

It works on the iPhone/iPod touch. Tapatalk automatically looks in your camera reel for pics.  

  -Greg


----------



## vintage2wheel (Oct 22, 2012)

It's a great app and very easy to use.


----------



## Foxychickmx (Oct 22, 2012)

*Thanks*



jd56 said:


> Using my droid razor I use tapatalk app. Pulling a photo from my phone gallery is pretty simple.
> Not sure if the I pad (as I dont own or have ever used one) can upload this app.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




Good to know! As of now I'm not wanting to have to purchase an app but thanks for the info. I'm sure I will end up buying it eventually. . . Lol.


----------



## Foxychickmx (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 23, 2012)

The app is free foxy. The only charge is later after you have uploaded over 200 pics. And that charge is an option not mandatory. I think it was 2.99

But the tapatalk app is free!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 25, 2012)

Found this gem earlier this week


----------



## vintage2wheel (Oct 25, 2012)

That's a nice excelsior I love the square ones.


----------



## petritl (Oct 26, 2012)

I bought this over the weekend but picked it up last night. What model and year was this?


----------

